# nobody fishing or nobody telling....



## mds1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Well?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The surf is slowing down this time of year so people are hush mouthed about their spots they're fishing.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh and there are also the tools that run the people who actually post reports off. Shame, but it is what it is. Blame them.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Inshore bite in the yak has been pretty good. Lot's of keeper trout recently and reds are schooling up in the creeks and ICW. Big reds have moved out of the Cape Romaine area and haven't heard any good surf reports from Pawleys to the North or Bluffton/ HHI to the South. There were a couple of big reds from boats in 30 feet out between the CHarleston Jetties and the Near Shore reef.


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

When I leave work today (left MI last Saturday), I hope to continue catching the daily 2 to 3 (sometimes more), 18"-24" trout I was catching for three weeks. Now let's see what I do for two more weeks. Reds are on my radar now....


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm going down to Fripp/Hunting Island for Thanksgivig. We will see...............


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Things have been slow, I caught 3 blues in the surf last Sat. Thats about all


----------



## Inleted (Jan 20, 2010)

Caught some trout off 2nd ave pier last Friday, most undersize with a couple keepers.


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

Saturday got a toad fish and my boat had a few problems, so I had a very short day. Today though was my personal best - limited on trout and all more than 18"; was culling at the end of the day.....Good to see friends on the water.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I got down Wed. afternoon. Wind was out of the SW no good for winter fishing so I just got my equipment ready and waited for the NE wind. Thursday still SW so I went over to frind Jerry Hedgepath's house and tied rigs all afternoon. The wind started comming out of the N Friday morning so I tried the surf at Surfside. I put on 4oz weight I would cast out and by the time I got back to my cart to put my rod in thr holder my rig would be 50 yrds down the beach. I caught several 10-12" black drum. Jerry called and wanted to go to MBSP pier. We fished there for a couple hrs, it was pretty slow. Nice whiting everty now and then except for the guy fishing the right corner of the pier. He was catching the the biggest whiting I have ever seen. Jerry had to leave at 5 but I stayed. That's the first pier I ever been on when it got dark everybody left, guess where I started fishing, the right corner. I stayed until 10 that's when you have to get off the pier. Ended up with 10 nice whiting, nothing like the guy was catching earlier but nice keepers. Sarurday morning I fished at Surfside again. It was worse than Friday. I put on 5oz jusy for kicks and it went south rolling like a ball. I met Jerry at MBSP about 2


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

sorry for all the grammer mistakes. I went through and corrected all the spelling erros but it didn"t change when I posted. The guy was fishing the left corner not the right corner.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

TechFisher said:


> Saturday got a toad fish and my boat had a few problems, so I had a very short day. Today though was my personal best - limited on trout and all more than 18"; was culling at the end of the day.....Good to see friends on the water.



Good to see ya, glad ya zeroed in on the trout!! I stayed till dark got 23 only 1 big one.
Great to see so many trout this year though. Got to keep searchin to ya find the big ones!!!
did ya find any reds? got to go back farther then where i seen ya on low tide! or at the rocks.
Catchem up!!!


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

OK I'm not going to tell more, but today (Monday), friend and I got 6 keeper trout (>18"), and let go about 10 non-keepers.


----------



## mds1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Good posts...keep em coming. I haven't been in a while but would like to get back soon...I enjoy the posts


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Plenty to catch out there you just got to be mobile!


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

TechFisher said:


> OK I'm not going to tell more, but today (Monday), friend and I got 6 keeper trout (>18"), and let go about 10 non-keepers.


Stayed till dark!!! released 27 put 5 big ones in the box for a friend!


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

Today, found the reds...16", 17" and the big 22"....threw away several under-sized...


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

TechFisher said:


> Today, found the reds...16", 17" and the big 22"....threw away several under-sized...


Good Job!! didn't even see ya in the creek today!Where ya get the reds?
only 4 trailers in lot! 1 trout, 1blue: today


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

Joe, found reds again today to the point I got a bull (didn't see a tag), another at 22 1/2, two at 22" and several at 16-18". No cats today...Greg


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

TechFisher said:


> Joe, found reds again today to the point I got a bull (didn't see a tag), another at 22 1/2, two at 22" and several at 16-18". No cats today...Greg


where ya at the river?


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

plenty of fish out there right now just got to know where to go. i have been doin very well this winter


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

*Reds*

You're right cutbait. Need to know where. Joe knows. Yesterday hit it again, this time a couple 18" reds, then I hit a big 27" (no tag). When my vacation ends (tomorrow) and get back to Concord, I'll post some pics....Greg


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

TechFisher said:


> You're right cutbait. Need to know where. Joe knows. Yesterday hit it again, this time a couple 18" reds, then I hit a big 27" (no tag). When my vacation ends (tomorrow) and get back to Concord, I'll post some pics....Greg


Glad to hear that worked out for ya on the reds!
Good ya don't live here, ya be cleanin out my honey holes
Sorry we didn't get hooked up to fish together, hate to leave all these trout, can always go get the reds
Safe ride back bud, see ya next trip down!!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Good to hear, Greg. Lookin' forward to those pics, brother!  I wish ole' cutbait'd post up a few as well - always look forward to his pics and reports, too. Ya'll just ignore those tools. IMO, we need as many reports as we can get on here. One of you needs to go and wake up Skinkster and tell him to get to postin'


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

YOu guys need to stop giving away the secret spots. (stop telling everyone about the public piers and beaches) It's not like there are a bazillion fish in the ocean... 

What ARE you thinking?


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

OK, haven't left yet. Today, caught 8 slots, kept three. Picked up the wife and my three 1/2 year old daughter at the dock, for a ride and went back to where I was catching. Caught several more and replaced the "bigger" ones with the "little" ones. Here is the kicker. Put a size 3 hook on my daughter's Micky Mouse pole and a small piece of shrimp. She caught a slot size. Line broke after the fish was in the boat. All of this within 2 hrs. Joe, I think I'm finding some holes before I can get to yours...


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

its not spot burning if you tell someone which pier you caught fish on........the beach goes for miles and miles so unless you mention a street or landmark your not giving away secret spots:fishing:


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ya who cares? If somebody goes to where I was fishing, I hope that they catch something. There are tons of places to go and what is more important is the skill that it requiered to catch fish. If a tourist reads our reports and goes to our spots with frozen squid or somethibg from walmart they are not going to tear it up, they are just looking for a vacation memory to share with their families. I have learned alot from this site and from talking to the members in real life. If you want to know whats hitting, all you have to do is check the SCDNR saltwalter reports or if you are in the Myrtle Beach area, the sun news does a report about once a week from the local bait stores. There are so many different variables to saltwater fishing.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Carolina guy that is a great attitude, you right who cares
there is enough fish for everybody to catch and if they
fish next to me that is ok too as we hope they catch some as well.
Somebody asks where I fish I tell them no big deal....Be nice
and share the wealth of the Ocean.......


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, but those fish only belong to a few of the crusty old nuts... God forbid somebody else dare to learn how to fish. 

If you can fish as good as me, God bless you. If not, you can fish the "secret" spot all day long, and it ain't gonna happen. Hell, if you're nice enough, I might even learn you how to fish - at least as well as I know how...


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Sweet*

:fishing:


----------

